# Altered Carbon: Neuer Trailer stimmt euch auf Season 2 ein



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Altered Carbon: Neuer Trailer stimmt euch auf Season 2 ein* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Altered Carbon: Neuer Trailer stimmt euch auf Season 2 ein*


----------



## floppyexe (8. Februar 2020)

Leider ohne "Mr. Robocop" Joel Kinnaman.


----------



## VeriteGolem (8. Februar 2020)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Leider ohne "Mr. Robocop" Joel Kinnaman.



jup und der passte besser zum Bladerunner\Film Noire Theme als Anthony Mackie den man nur geholt hat weil er eben nen Avenger ist. Quellcrist Falconer muss auch nicht unbedingt sein. Hoffe die Staffel wird ansatzweise so gut wie Staffel 1.


----------



## callisto1987 (8. Februar 2020)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Leider ohne "Mr. Robocop" Joel Kinnaman.



What!? Ja super... hatte mich sehr auf AC Season 2 gefreut. Mal sehen. Fand ihn schon sehr gut Besetzt in Staffel 1.


----------



## redeye5 (8. Februar 2020)

Die Besetzung verstehe ich auch noch nicht so ganz. Die Welt an sich ist aber schon interessant genug um größtenteils darüber hinweg sehen zu können.


----------



## P2063 (10. Februar 2020)

callisto1987 schrieb:


> What!? Ja super...



wat willste machen, wenn der eine körper tot ist gibts halt ein anderen...


----------

